# how do i stop my chi from running away from me???



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

sorry i know i have posted a TON of questions lately but i want to make sure i get all this sorted out before she gets older and its harder to fix....

apple is very well behaved her recall is perfect she comes to me everytime without fail.....my problem is is that somtimes when i go to pick her up she turns it into a game and runs away....i try not to chase her cause i know that reinforces that its a game but sometimes i really need to get to her and she just keeps running (like when she has somthing in her mouth or its time to go somwhere etc) and the other day my mom had her and she snuck out the side door and when my mom called her she came....but then when she went to go pick her up she thought it was a game and ran off ......my mom was terrified that she was going to go out on the road just because she thought they were playing a game of tag!!! 

i cant figure out how to change it....ive been picking her up everytime i call her and give her a treat....but sometimes she decides she would rather play and its sooo frustrating!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

You can try a few of things:

If Apple is keen on toys and easily enticed by them, start squeaking and shaking a toy as soon as she shows up, and place your hand on her collar or scoop her up before letting her have it.

You can also teach her the 'gotcha' command. Call her over to you and have a delicious treat in your hand. But, place your free hand on her collar and cheerfully say 'gotcha!' before giving her the treat. This teaches Apple she needs to let you touch her before she gets her reward.

If playing keep away is just too fun for her to resist, I would also leave a light leash dragging on her all the time. That way, if all else fails, you can grab the end of the leash and keep her safe.

And, if she does happen to get outside without a leash, and you can't get her back, doing one of these two things will probably get her running to you: 1) Counter-intuitive as it is, make a high, excited noise and take off running in the OPPOSITE direction of Apple. If she's playing a game and you run _away_, then she's 'it' and she'll give chase. 2) Lie on your back on the ground. Most dogs cannot resist running over to check out what's up when you do this.


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with Smith !!


----------

